# The Martian



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Highly recommend seeing this one, but recommend the book as well. This doesn't drastically deviate from the book, though of course things are taken out. Very well done.

It's technically sci-fi but not far futuristic, but the plot is much more basic than that, one of survival.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

It was a great movie, but could have been about 30 minutes shorter and would not have lost a thing.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

While I enjoyed the book, a lot of non-geeky folks won't like eating thru his thought processes and math so I always explain that when recommending the book.


----------

